# The Naxos Deutsche Schubert-Lied-Edition



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Any thoughts on this massive recording project? I'm curious about it. I managed to find one entry for dirt cheap and I bought it:










I'm familiar with neither singer nor pianist (apparently he was the creative director of the whole project) but I am enjoying it much so far.

Does anyone have any of these? Or all of these? What are some of the stronger entries? All of these Romantic poet songs are new to me (with a few exceptions) and I've found some of them to be quite special.

Really hoping to hear some thoughts on this.


----------

